# 15.05.2011: Ruhrgebiets-MTB-Marathon



## asc09 (12. Januar 2011)

*5. Veranstaltung des NRW-CTF-Cup 2011* 

Am Sonntag, 15.05.2011, steigt in Dortmund-Aplerbeck der 9. Ruhrgebiets-Mountainbike-Marathon.

Infos unter:
www.ruhrgebiets-marathon.de


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Januar 2011)

Dieses Jahr fahre ich mal wieder mit...ist notiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. Januar 2011)

so früh im jahr schon 102km.

das wird lustig!


----------



## r19andre (13. Januar 2011)

Hey,
die Strecke ist geil wenn auch mehr 1,5Runden. Lohnt sich, sind größtenteils unsere Trainingsstrecken. Wir sind da auch wieder dabei und eine Woche später das erste Rennen, jääähhhh

Gruß
Andre


----------



## asc09 (28. Januar 2011)

Im Mai 2011 steht in Dortmund zum neunten Mal ein echtes Highlight für Mountainbiker auf dem Programm: Am Sonntag, 15.05.2011, steigt in Dortmund-Aplerbeck der 9. Ruhrgebiets-Mountainbike-Marathon. 
Eingebettet ist die Veranstaltung in die 18. Aplerbecker-Country-Tourenfahrt. Dabei warten die traditionellen Strecken durch den südlichen Dortmunder Stadtwald (25 km, 47 km mit 800 Höhenmetern, 67 km mit 1150 Höhenmetern)  und zum neunten Mal eine Marathon-Distanz. 102 km gilt es dabei zu bewältigen; rund 1850 Höhenmeter sind zu überwinden.
Dieser 9. Ruhrgebiets-Marathon führt die Teilnehmer durch den südlichen Dortmunder Stadtwald und das Ruhrtal und wird vom Bund Deutscher Radfahrer ausgerichtet.
Treffpunkt für alle Mountainbiker ist der Schulhof der Adolf-Schulte-Schule im Schulzentrum Aplerbeck in der Schweizer Allee. (neben dem Aplerbecker Hallenbad).
Start für den Marathon ist von 9:00 Uhr bis 10:00 Uhr, für die übrigen Strecken von 10:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr. Kontrollstellen mit Verpflegung werden eingerichtet und auch im Start- und Zielbereich wird für das leibliche Wohl gesorgt sein.
Je nach den gefahrenen Kilometern können Wertungskartenfahrer bis zu 5 Punkte erfahren. Die drei größten Gruppen / Mannschaften bei Marathon bzw. bei der CTF werden mit Pokalen geehrt.
Alle die Spaß am Mountainbikefahren haben, sind zu dieser Veranstaltung eingeladen. Diese Veranstaltung ist offen für alle Hobbyfahrer, es ist keine Vereinszugehörigkeit erforderlich. 

Anmeldung hier:
http://www.asc09dortmund.com/Mountainbike/1465/1464/60002/kontakt.html


----------



## asc09 (11. Februar 2011)

Für den Marathon ist eine Voranmeldung erforderlich.

Anmeldung hier:
http://www.asc09dortmund.com/Mountainbike/1465/1464/60002/kontakt.html


----------



## asc09 (9. März 2011)

*Achtung!*

der Termin des Ruhrgebiets-MTB-Marathons / der Aplerbecker CTF mußte verschoben werden.

Neuer Termin:

*Samstag, 28.05.2011*


----------



## r19andre (9. März 2011)

Hey,
da ist doch zeitgleich in Bochum das 3 Std. Rennen.

Wenn das mal nicht in die Hose geht....


----------



## Hanni_84 (9. März 2011)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hey,
> da ist doch zeitgleich in Bochum das 3 Std. Rennen.
> 
> Wenn das mal nicht in die Hose geht....




Und damit bin ich für Aplerbeck leider raus! 


Andre, kommste mit nach Bochum?


*EDIT: Ach ist ja ein Samstag... Dann sieht's schlecht aus für dich, oder?*


----------



## stefan-79 (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich will bei dieser Veranstaltung auch gerne mitfahren, jedoch blicke ich bei dem Anmelde-Prozedere nicht so ganz durch. Muss ich mich vorab nur für die 102km Distanz anmelden, für alle anderen nicht bzw. erst am Start? Ich würd' mir lieber die 67km vornehmen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2011)

was gibts da nicht zu verstehen?



> Streckenlängen:
> 
> Marathon: ca. 102 km / ca. 1850 Hm
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan-79 (6. Mai 2011)

Also zahle ich 6 Euro Startgeld + 4 Euro Pfand am Starttag. Alles klar, die Differenzierung hat mich etwas verwirrt. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## asc09 (23. Mai 2011)

Der 100. Voranmmelder wird vom Startgeld befreit.


----------



## asc09 (23. Mai 2011)

Aufgrund von notwendig gewordenen Streckenänderungen ergeben sich folgende neue Streckenlängen:

Marathon:
107 km / ca. 2150 Hm

CTF:
67 km / ca. 1250 Hm
47 km / ca. 840 Hm
27 km / ca. 420 Hm


----------



## asc09 (29. Mai 2011)

Bilder von der Veranstaltung:

https://picasaweb.google.com/ASC09....?authkey=Gv1sRgCK72lZ3x3YThXA&feat=directlink


----------

